# Travertine in shower



## Worm Drive (May 2, 2007)

Can travertine tile be used over kerdi? Schluter says to only use unmodified thin set with their system. The travertine requires modified, correct. Looking at 12"x12" for the walls and 2"x2" backed on the floor, if that matters. If it's not compatible, what water proofing system would be compatible with travertine.


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

Worm Drive said:


> Can travertine tile be used over kerdi? Schluter says to only use unmodified thin set with their system. The travertine requires modified, correct. Looking at 12"x12" for the walls and 2"x2" backed on the floor, if that matters. If it's not compatible, what water proofing system would be compatible with travertine.


Noble, Wedi, of any roll on waterproofing. If you like kerdi, Noble will be no different.


----------



## Worm Drive (May 2, 2007)

I talked with Schluter this morning and they assured me that there is no problem with installing travertine over kerdi using unmodified thin set. What do you think, would you do it?


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

I did it in my shower. Installed 3x6 travertine with unmodified. Worked fine


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

I really won't worry about it. I'd use kerabond. I'm sure you'll be fine


----------



## Worm Drive (May 2, 2007)

k, thanks.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Here is one over Kerdi, we used white versabond (dont tell on us )

make sure you use white thinset any time you set stone.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Tylerwalker32 said:


> I did it in my shower. Installed 3x6 travertine with unmodified. Worked fine


Here's a picture


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice showers guys :clap:


----------



## Worm Drive (May 2, 2007)

Those showers are sweet! The Mrs. picked out tumbled 2x2s for the floor. I want to fill in the pitting when I grout. Should I seal ,grout ,then seal again or grout then 2 coats sealer?


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

I always deal before I grout. And use a sealer mixed into my grout. Works fine for me.


----------

